# 2018 LS Steering Wheel Controls



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

It's not something any dealer is likely to tackle. GM doesn't support this upgrade/mod, and it would require a parts Dept and technician willing to take the risk and do the leg work to source parts without a VIN match.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Does the Gen II use the same wheel as a Gen I? If so, you can easily add the parts and then look for a dealer to program the control module. Less time to pay for at the dealer that way. 

[h=1]How to remove and replace your steering wheel[/h]
Then you will probably need the corresponding radio. again assuming compatibility with the Gen I silver box,

[h=1]How To Disassemble Radio To Program VIN[/h]
I would also pick the brains of @dhpnet and @StLouisCPhT to see what they might be able to add. 

Although this could all be a waste of time as I don't know what is the same in a Gen II.


----------

